# Utilisation des .icns



## raspa (1 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

Voilà, j'essaye de créer de nouvelles icones pour mon bureau. Pour cela j'utilise icongrapher qui produit au choix des .icns ou des fichiers appelés "Mac OS X (resources)".
Dans un cas comme dans l'autre je n'arrive pas à changer l'icone d'une application a partir de ces fichiers. Comme les fichiers que je crée sont au départ des icones déjà existantes (par exemple je glisse l'app iTunes sur Iconographer, l'icone iTunes est alors éditée, je la modifie puis l'enregistre) lorsque je fais un pomme-i sur le fichier, la manip copier-coller sur la petite icone en-haut ne fonctionne pas car elle est restée la même que celle d'origine.
Comment faire pour changer l'icone d'une appli ou d'un dossier a partir d'un fichier .icns ?

Merci à ceux qui pourront m'aider.


----------



## Niconemo (1 Juin 2005)

Voici la procédure normale, si ça ne marche pas c'est qu'il y a un problème :

Avec Iconographer tu crée une icône Mac OS universal ressource (pas un .icns qui sert pour les développeurs). Tu dois avoir ton icône modifiée.

Ensuite, tu fais la procédure habituelle par la fenêtre des infos et c'est tout.

Si ça ne marche pas : 

- C'est peut être dû à ton système : les 1es versions de Mac OS X ne répercutaient pas les modifications d'icônes instantanément. Il fallait fermer et relancer la session.

- Hypothèse plausible aussi : tu as bien modifié toutes les dimensions d'icônes dans iconographer ? Pour iTune par exemple, il doit y avoir 3 tailles : 128, 32 et 16 px à modifier. si tu modifie la 128 mais pas la 32 la différence ne se verra qu'au dessus de 32 px (donc déjà pas dans la fenêtre des infos).

- Autre détail aussi (on m'a souvent posé la question à cause de mes icônes pour Mail) : il faut supprimer l'icône du dock et y glisser à nouveau celle de l'application.

Voilà. Si rien de tout ça ne résout ton problème dis le nous. Et si c'est bon dis le nous aussi pour que ça serve à d'autres


----------



## raspa (1 Juin 2005)

Ok, merci Nicomeno, effectivement je n'avais pas compris que l'image devait être modifiée à differentes résolutions, ce qui fait que la petite icone que je voyais en faisant un pomme-i était identique à celle d'origine.
Ca macrhe impec maintenant.

Merci de ton coup de main


----------



## baba71 (14 Février 2007)

ou on peux installer icongrapher pour mac os x 



ps. sil vous plait si vous savez ou sil vous plait me le dire par mail sur [COLOR="Green"]mail edit&#233;[/COLOR] merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Il se trouve ici.


----------



## Niconemo (14 Février 2007)

Il se trouve surtout ici !

Mais je rappelle qu'il n'y a plus aucun support assur&#233; sur ce logiciel depuis des ann&#233;es (2002) et que je ne pense pas qu'on verra un jour une nouvelle version&#8230; (utilisateur payant, j'ai envoy&#233; des tas de demandes &#224; l'auteur, je n'ai m&#234;me pas eu une r&#233;pose de courtoisie, il a disparu de la circulation et le site lui-m&#234;me est fig&#233; depuis 2002) &#192; vous donc de voir si vous voulez enregistrer votre version&#8230; (l'argent il l'accepte bien par contre )

Il y a une mise &#224; jour annonc&#233;e pour l'&#233;t&#233; suivant&#8230; mais attention : cette annonce est l&#224; depuis 5 ans.


----------



## iLight (15 Février 2007)

Niconemo a dit:


> Voici la procédure normale, si ça ne marche pas c'est qu'il y a un problème :
> 
> Avec Iconographer tu crée une icône Mac OS universal ressource (pas un .icns qui sert pour les développeurs). Tu dois avoir ton icône modifiée.
> 
> ...



ou simplement relancer le dock via le moniteur d'activité (selection du processus "dock" -> quitter )


----------

